# 开版志庆-请在此跟贴 | 開版志慶-請在此跟帖

## EricHsu

Edits:

- Eric.20050105:

开版有一段时间了, 这个帖子就由 sticky 变回 normal 吧 :Smile:  新来要报道仍旧极力建议在此跟帖 (论坛只有分割帖子而没有合并帖子的功能) 谢谢!

- Eric.200412131427:

发贴指引 | 發帖指引 已翻译, 内容重要, 请大家务必点击查看  :Very Happy: 

我正在翻译论坛 Guidelines, 即将完成, 更多的话暂不多说.

新版开张, 得力于大家共同的努力, 每个人的兴奋与欣喜我都感同身受, 为了版面的整洁, 请前来志庆的朋友们在此跟贴, 非常感谢  :Smile: 

随后我会把现在已发出的各个单独志庆贴全部合并, 所以, 还是请大家直接发到这里吧  :Smile: 

----------

## TecHunter

congratulations!!!

----------

## Guest

竟然可以匿名发贴哟！嘻嘻！  :Wink: 

----------

## qing

恭喜。。恭喜。。。

现在是岁末啊。。。。

新的一年即将到来，2005年是鸡年。。也是小弟的本命年。。。。

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## ozbert

cong~~

----------

## Hauser

 *qing wrote:*   

> 新的一年即将到来，2005年是鸡年。。也是小弟的本命年。。。。
> 
>    

 

好久不見雞兄了！近來可好？  :Laughing: 

----------

## qing

 *Hauser wrote:*   

>  *qing wrote:*   新的一年即将到来，2005年是鸡年。。也是小弟的本命年。。。。
> 
>     
> 
> 好久不見雞兄了！近來可好？ 

 

谢。。兄 挂念。。。。啊。。。小弟很好。。。

----------

## liuspider

yeah, up up

----------

## patientgentoo

终于有中文版了

另外问一下是不是我浏览器的编码设为utf-8，发文就是utf-8的？

----------

## EricHsu

 *patientgentoo wrote:*   

> 终于有中文版了
> 
> 另外问一下是不是我浏览器的编码设为utf-8，发文就是utf-8的？

 

是 :Smile: 

----------

## kangkang

gxgx~~

高兴啊

----------

## bigmonk

太好了。

----------

## Guest

恭喜开版！

版主可以吧非utf8编码的帖子删掉，以免影响版容。

----------

## ufohead

真是令人值得高興的一件事!! 恭賀!!

----------

## cpp

太好了！

(顺便测试一下是不是utf8)

----------

## younker

支持并测试一下

----------

## hatoto

大家好，我是公社新人，在这儿也是新人。  :Very Happy:  很多小字都好淡啊，大家是不是一样  :Question: 

----------

## wilton

恭喜恭喜

希望贱兔越来越好

----------

## Richen

Hi Eric:

Thanks a lot for your help for so long time, I read your letter that you send to me, I don't know how to express my feeling of thankful to you.

During the time when our Chinese borad actived I just want to say congratulation to all the Chinese Gentoo users. But I still have some little problems so that I cannot type our lovely charactors here:)

Wish you, wish gentoo chinese a nice winter!

----------

## bookstack

太棒了。

终于有了一个中文的讨论区了，万一linuxsir当掉，还有一个备份阿。而且还是utf8!

----------

## tecehux

高兴高兴，昨天看到newsletter，惊喜之余，前来道贺！

----------

## mopz0506

恭喜恭喜！

试试看是不是 UTF-8。

Firefox 在 Edit-> Preference -> Language 设置 UTF-8 和在View->Character Encoding 设置有什么不同吗？

----------

## zbz

祝贺,祝贺.嘿嘿

----------

## performcanhe

恭喜恭喜!

I'm so happy.

----------

## xyeah126

太好了！

(顺便测试一下是不是utf8)

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

gentoo gentoo gentoooOOO..

----------

## skyfolly

恭喜！请大家要多多指教！

----------

## chrisyu

很开心看到中文版的成立.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lit40

中文版终于在大家的期待中诞生了, :Smile: 

----------

## druggo

 *qing wrote:*   

> 恭喜。。恭喜。。。
> 
> 现在是岁末啊。。。。
> 
> 新的一年即将到来，2005年是鸡年。。也是小弟的本命年。。。。
> ...

 

我也是啊！同喜！

----------

## ringer9cs

测试。。测试。。。庆。。。

 *EricHsu wrote:*   

> - Eric.200412131427 编辑: 
> 
> 发贴指引 | 發帖指引 已翻译, 内容重要, 请大家务必点击查看 
> 
> 我正在翻译论坛 Guidelines, 即将完成, 更多的话暂不多说.
> ...

 

----------

## jinzishuai

hope to see more people

----------

## JingBL

congrats!

一年前来到gentoo forums，感觉这里很好，唯一的缺憾就是没有中文版块。一年后的今天，心愿终于满足了

----------

## dreamdreams

恭喜恭喜，终于开张了，而且看来人气不错。

----------

## wangxiaohu

 *druggo wrote:*   

>  *qing wrote:*   恭喜。。恭喜。。。
> 
> 现在是岁末啊。。。。
> 
> 新的一年即将到来，2005年是鸡年。。也是小弟的本命年。。。。
> ...

 

也是我的本名年阿！！哈哈哈

----------

## 7dehao

恭喜！恭喜！恭喜开版成功！  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Lance

恭喜！

报道！

祝愿gentoo兴盛，本版昌隆！

----------

## holywen

终于有中文板了！

----------

